# Trivia 12/4



## luckytrim (Dec 4, 2019)

trivia 12/4
DID YOU KNOW...
A squirrel's incisors are growing constantly.  Because of the  wear-and-tear
on these, they can grow as much as eight inches in a  year.

1. How many years did George Washington live after leaving the  Presidency ?
  a. - 2
  b. - 4
  c. - 6
  d. - 8
2. Where in your body would you find the Uvula ?
3. In a game of poker, if you had a hand with the nickname  'the Village
People', which cards would you have?
  a. - Four Aces
  b. - Four Kings
  c. - Four Queens
  d. - Four Jacks
4. What might you use a fidget spinner for?
5. From what plant is absinthe made?
  a. - Dogwood
  b. - Wormwood
  c. - Hazelwood
  d. - Beechwood
6. Who was the Drummer for the Eagles Rock Band ?
  a. - Don Henley
  b. - Glenn Frey
  c. - Bernie Leadon
  d. - Randy Miesner
7. The heart is an organ, surrounded by a sac. What is the  name of this sac?
(Hint; Starts with 'P')
8. Who played Paul Sheldon in 'Misery' (1990) ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
the centermost point in the contiguous USA is located in Smith  County,
Missouri .
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. Throat
3. - c
4. To Relieve Stress
5. - b
6. - a
7. Pericardium
8. James Caan

CRAP !!
A survey in 1918 fixed the location about 2.6 miles northwest  of the town of
Lebanon in Smith County, Kansas.
However, if you include Alaska and Hawaii, the geographic  center of the USA
is 29 miles north of Belle Fourche, South Dakota.


----------

